# Bald Android-Smartphone - Internetflat notwendig?



## TAZ (3. Mai 2011)

Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde!

Ich werde demnächst meinen Vertrag verlängern.
Momentan benutze ich ein O2 Inklusivpaket SMS, soll heißen 100 Freiminuten und 100 Frei-SMS, was meinen Bedarf auch völlig deckt und ich so jeden Monat locker bei meinen 10 Euro bleibe.

Nun werde ich aber bald von meinem Nokia 5800 auf ein Motorola Milestone 2 umsteigen, also von Symbian zu Android wechseln.
Zuhause hab ich ehh W-Lan, in der Uni (wo ich mich halt in der Woche meistens aufhalte) habe ich ebenfalls W-Lan. Bin also fast immer in W-Lan Reichweite und habe unterwegs eigentlich kaum das Bedürfnis ins Netz zu gehen, höchstens mal um Online schnell einen Preis abzugleichen was aber von den Kosten her bei unter 50 Cent im Monat liegt.
Bei Nokia/Symbian kann man nun recht strikt regulieren ob ein Programm online gehen darf und i.d.R. fragen die Programme auch welche Online-Verbindung sie benutzen sollen/dürfen.
So hatte ich mit ungewollten Zugriffen auf Internet über UMTS bisher nie Probleme.

Nun die Frage: Kann ich auch in Android (in dem Falle des MS2 2.2/"Froyo") regulieren inwieweit "Apps" (oder auch das System selbst) online gehen? Oder muss ich Android durch falsche Einstellungen zwingen nicht online zu gehen? Oder ist hier gar die App APNDroid der einzige Ausweg?

Vielen Dank vorab für qualifizierte Antworten.

PS: Jetzt bitte keine Diskussion es sinnvoll ein Smartphone ohne Datenflat zu benutzen. Ich habe ja in der Regel sowieso ein W-Lan in Reichweite. Und dieses Jahr soll in meiner Stadt auch noch das öffentliche W-Lan ausgebaut werden, von daher habe ich nicht unbedingt das Interesse 10€ im Monat mehr zu bezahlen nur damit ich eine Datenflat hab die ich am Ende kaum nutze.


----------



## Ahab (3. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein HTC Desire mit Froyo. Das, resp. Android, fragt dich beim ersten Start, wie du ins Internet gehen möchtest. Und da gibt es auch eine Option, wo du dich gänzlich an WLAN bindest und UMTS als Internetoption blockiert wird.


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn du immer W-Lan in der Nähe hast, brauchst du keine Internet Flat.
Bei Android kannst du auch sehr gut einstellen, was wie ins Netz darf/soll. Am einfachsten ist mobiles Internet über Handynetz einfach abzustellen und nur W-Lan zu erlauben.


----------



## TAZ (3. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten! Dann kann ich mir das Milestone 2 ja ganz beruhigt zulegen.

Ich freu mich schon richtig drauf.


----------



## riedochs (4. Mai 2011)

Ein Smartphone macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn man auch einen Internettauglichen Tarif hat. Schau dir mal o2o an und die Datentarife dazu. Ich habe 1GB für 12 Euro im Monat und nutze das Phone viel. Bis heute nicht 1x voll genutzt. Mit 200MB bist du auf der sicheren Seite und musst dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Jimini (4. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das HTC Desire Z, anfangs mit dem Tarif, bei welchem erst ab 1GB Traffic gedrosselt wird. Nach 2 Monaten habe ich das auf ein Limit von 300MB geändert, da ich selbst zuhause im WLAN das Limit noch nicht einmal ansatzweise ausgereizt habe. Selbst übers WLAN komme ich seit dem 18.12. auf gerade einmal 2,46GB. 
Ausschlaggebend sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso nur die ersten Tage und Wochen, in denen man sich Dutzende Apps zieht. Danach nahm das zumindest bei mir stark ab. Sofern du nicht ständig unterwegs Youtube nutzt, kommt da nicht sooo viel zusammen.
Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich - wie schon riedochs schrieb - auf jeden Fall einen internettauglichen Tarif mitnehmen, um das Handy wirklich überall voll nutzen zu können. Ich glaube, das sind bei mir pro Monat gerade mal 5 € mehr.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TAZ (4. Mai 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> *Bis heute nicht 1x voll genutzt.*


 


Jimini schrieb:


> *Nach 2 Monaten habe ich das auf ein Limit von 300MB geändert, da ich selbst zuhause im WLAN das Limit noch nicht einmal ansatzweise ausgereizt habe. Selbst übers WLAN komme ich seit dem 18.12. auf gerade einmal 2,46GB.*



Jetzt mal ohne Sche!ss.
Ihr schreibt mir dass ihr eure Datentarife nicht mal annähernd ausnutzt und wollt mir im gleichen Zug einen aufschwatzen ohne mein Nutzungsverhalten zu kennen? Bravo, solche Kunden wie euch freuen die Mobilfunkkonzerne!
Also nochmal.
Zuhause habe ich W-LAN, in der Universität habe ich W-LAN und bei meiner Freundin habe ich ebenfalls W-LAN. In meinem Freundes- und Familienkreis sind auch alle mit dieser neumodischen Technik ausgestattet. Ich brauche es höchstens um im Laden mal einen Preis online abzugleichen. Wenn ich unterwegs bin sind meine Hände meistens am Fahrradlenker. Da habe ich keine Zeit für Gesichtsbuch oder stasiVZ.
Desweiteren gibt es hier ein städtisch betriebenes W-LAN Netz, welches dieses Jahr weiter ausgebaut wird. Und falls das nicht erreichbar ist kann ich mich immer noch ganz dreist vor ein Starbucks o.ä. stellen. Die Momente in denen ich wirklich auf eine Internetverindung über das Mobilfunknetz angewiesen bin sind so selten dass hierbei Kosten von straffen 0,50€ (Fünfzig Cent!!) anfallen jeden Monat. 
Desweiteren möchte ich keinen O2o-Vertrag sondern mein Inklusivpaket SMS behalten. Bei Verlängerung in O2o zahle ich für das MS2 auch mal nebenbei über 100€ mehr.

Und die tausend Furz-Apps die ich am Anfang ziehe werde ich sicherlich nicht unterwegs ziehen oder wenn ich mit Freunden unterwegs bin. Soviel Sozialkompetenz traue ich mir zu!

Und nun möchte ich mich nochmal selbst zitieren:





> PS: Jetzt bitte keine Diskussion es sinnvoll ein Smartphone ohne  Datenflat zu benutzen. Ich habe ja in der Regel sowieso ein W-Lan in  Reichweite. Und dieses Jahr soll in meiner Stadt auch noch das  öffentliche W-Lan ausgebaut werden, von daher habe ich nicht unbedingt  das Interesse 10€ im Monat mehr zu bezahlen nur damit ich eine Datenflat  hab die ich am Ende kaum nutze.



Aber für euch lege ich natürlich gerne auch noch eine tabellarische Auflistung mit graphischer Auswertung meiner Nutzungsstatistik an, wenn gewünscht.

Und nun vielleicht als Abschluss nochmal die Intention dieses Threads. Ich wollte lediglich wissen ob sich Android so konfigurieren lässt dass es keine Datenverbindung über UMTS selbsttätig aufbaut. Ob ich nun eine Datenflat brauche oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt und diese Entscheidung traue ich mir auch noch selber zu.

Ja ich benutze mein Gehirn...


----------



## Jimini (5. Mai 2011)

Nur die Ruhe. 
Mir ging es einzig und alleine darum, einen anderen Aspekt hier reinzubringen, da ein Smartphone mit einem solchen Funktionsumfang doch einen ziemlich Einfluss auf das Nutzungsverhalten hat. Natürlich ist es letztendlich einzig und allein deine Entscheidung, ob du unterwegs einen Internetzugang übers Handynetz brauchst oder ob dir WLAN-Hotspots reichen. Das alles ist kein Grund, sich persönlich angegriffen und eigene Fähigkeiten in Frage gestellt zu sehen 



TAZ schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich wissen ob sich Android so  konfigurieren lässt dass es keine Datenverbindung über UMTS selbsttätig  aufbaut.


- Zugangspunkte des Providers löschen oder
- "mobile Netzwerke" in den Einstellungen deaktivieren
Wo man was genau einstellen kann, hängt dabei vom Modell ab. Zur Not hilft http://www.google.de/search?q=andro...org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a

MfG Jimini


----------



## TAZ (5. Mai 2011)

Ich habe nur jetzt schon ein Smartphone mit W-LAN, GPS und solchem Pipapo.
Denke also dass sich mein Nutzungsverhalten nicht großartig ändert, außerdem bin ich auch nich so der "Social-Networker" der ständig mit allen chatten muss.

Mir geht halt nur die Hutschnur hoch, wenn Dinge die gar nicht zur Diskussion stehen aufgegriffen werden und zur Diskussion gemacht werden, vorallem wenn am Anfang darauf hingewiesen wird dass eben genau dieses Thema für die Problemstellung irrelevant ist. Und dann muss man sich noch vor aller Welt erklären warum man nun bestimmte Dinge so macht wie man sie eben macht.



> - Zugangspunkte des Providers löschen oder
> - "mobile Netzwerke" in den Einstellungen deaktivieren



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## The Rock (5. Mai 2011)

Das schöne an einem Smartphone ist aber ja gerade auch unterwegs mal kurz ins Internet zu Kicker oder sonstwo hingehen zu können. Das kostet halt ohne Datentarif schon eine ganze Menge.


----------



## TAZ (6. Mai 2011)

The Rock schrieb:


> Das schöne an einem Smartphone ist aber ja gerade auch unterwegs mal kurz ins Internet zu Kicker oder sonstwo hingehen zu können. Das kostet halt ohne Datentarif schon eine ganze Menge.


 
Danke das du es mir noch mal erklärst, jetzt weiß ich echt bescheid!


----------

